# ✨🏕 What Have You Been Up To? 🏕✨



## Dracule (Nov 27, 2018)

Just as the thread title suggests! Let?s make this interactive. 

What have you guys been *doing today or this week* in Pocket Camp? It could be building a certain amenity, collecting essences, leveling up neighbors to get their special items, decorating your campsite, trying to get a specific cookie-themed item, or more.

I?ll start with what I?ve been doing recently: *PREPPING FOR THE CABIN*. Haha. I?m crafting a lot of furniture items since I?m not sure what will look good once it?s up later tonight/tomorrow. I?ve also been leveling up my neighbors today! I need essences and their special items.

(Make sure to comment on each other?s updates and discuss!)

_Alright, who?s next?..._

​


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 27, 2018)

Hmm...this week I've been finishing up the fishing tourney because I wanted to get a gold trophy.  I successfully earned it, so that's good.  I got all the items from the tourney too, so it's win-win.  I've also been going through my inventory to decide on how I'd like my cabin to look.  My villager pic collection is crowding the top room of my RV, so my creativity has been a bit supressed.  I can't wait for the update, decorating is going to be a lot of fun.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 27, 2018)

I've been buying crapload of flower seeds and doing a lot of cross-pollinating. Ive managed to get every type of hybrid flower, but lemme tell ya those blue tulips just never wanna show up (sucks too cause they're so pretty rip).

I've also been trying to get more cotton since I seem to have like 600 of everything else but only like 30 cotton lol
And trying to raise my level so I CAN GET PIETRO ALREADY HUNGGGHHHH
I'm at lv47 and he's still hiding from meeee :smad:


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 27, 2018)

*ThatOneMarshalFangirl *
Did you end up reaching the horse mackerel goal?
I keep seeing people who are one-two fish away and it honestly hurts to see haha.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 27, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> *ThatOneMarshalFangirl *
> Did you end up reaching the horse mackerel goal?
> I keep seeing people who are one-two fish away and it honestly hurts to see haha.



Nope, but it's only 5 leaf tickets so it's not a big deal lol.


----------



## Dracule (Nov 27, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I've been buying crapload of flower seeds and doing a lot of cross-pollinating. Ive managed to get every type of hybrid flower, but lemme tell ya those blue tulips just never wanna show up (sucks too cause they're so pretty rip).
> 
> I've also been trying to get more cotton since I seem to have like 600 of everything else but only like 30 cotton lol
> And trying to raise my level so I CAN GET PIETRO ALREADY HUNGGGHHHH
> I'm at lv47 and he's still hiding from meeee :smad:



Haha, I’m glad you like Pietro because I don’t. I got him around lvl50-lvl60ish. And I’m the same way with the freaking cottoooonnn! I use it up SO much. ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Nope, but it's only 5 leaf tickets so it's not a big deal lol.




I didn’t reach it either. I was about 40ish away, which was still a lot. I don’t go on all hours of the night or spend my leaf tickets on the nets, so I figured it was too difficult for me to achieve.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 27, 2018)

*ThatOneMarshalFangirl*, *MorinoKirii*
I don't remember how much the nets/rods are, but I suppose it would defeat the purpose if you bought to make it for a few of the ticket rewards. It's cool seeing people achieve them without.


----------



## Ashariel (Nov 27, 2018)

I got all the rewards without the rod(80LT) or extra nets(20LT) but it was close I got the last 2 I needed in the last round...


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 27, 2018)

*Ashariel *
Oh dang, close indeed. Nice job!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 27, 2018)

MorinoKirii said:


> And I’m the same way with the freaking cottoooonnn! I use it up SO much. ;-;



Well see I don't use a whole lot of cotton, i just never seem to get any lol


----------



## Dracule (Nov 27, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Well see I don't use a whole lot of cotton, i just never seem to get any lol



Ohh, haha. Yeah, I guess that’s why. I also don’t get very much cotton from neighbors in general, so when I stockpile enough I use it all up. Lol.


----------



## PaperCat (Nov 28, 2018)

failing the fishing tourney and leveling characters i guess. and wishing more civic characters would show up.


----------



## biker (Nov 28, 2018)

I'm just glad I'll be able to host the animals I only invited to my camp in order to receive their special items to craft (and then kicked them out), now I can finally max their level too lol.

Time to put some use for this thousands of event/prizes items I have. Not as excited to furniture my cabin because I still don't know what to do with it, but anyway.
I'm curious to see my friend's profile pictures, so far I was the only one who updated it


----------



## Garrett (Nov 28, 2018)

I had a spending spree and used up all my leaf tickets on fortune cookie bundles in case my phone wouldn't run the app after the update. It felt very satisfying to spend them all haha!


----------



## Mythic Diamond (Nov 29, 2018)

I have been trying to craft all the amenities so I can unlock all of them. I have been trying to get all the animals to max friendship level. I have been saving leaf tickets to buy the fireworks sky. I just started Jingle's Holly Jolly Roundup garden event. I have been crafting furniture for the cabin. I have been trying to complete all the daily and event goals.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 29, 2018)

Let’s see...I’ve been decorating my cabin with Christmas items from last year, inviting my favorite cuties, and just recently started the gardening event.


----------



## koopasta (Dec 7, 2018)

I'm turning my campsite from an anniversary site into a rustic/subtle wild west site.


----------



## Breath Mint (Dec 16, 2018)

Finally decided to start levelling up again after several months. I think I'll at least get to 100 this time before getting bored of it and giving up on trying to level up again.


----------



## petaltail (Dec 16, 2018)

i've spent this past week completing daily goals & participating in the toy day events! as boring as it sounds, i love doing it lol
i actually haven't been playing pocket camp all that much, but recently for some reason i've had this urge to play it, so i'm getting into it again, playing daily and loving it lmao


----------



## Marte (Dec 23, 2018)

I have invited all the animals to my campsite! FINALLY


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 23, 2018)

I’ve been finishing up the fishing tourney.  It’s been pretty easy with the gold rod, and I finally got the Nooklings snowman today.


----------



## koopasta (Dec 23, 2018)

Suffering while trying to get the Nooklings snowman. Of course it's THE LAST FREAKING ITEM. This is why I hate fishing tourneys in general.


----------



## koopasta (Dec 24, 2018)

Just got the Nooklings snowman and got my final camper expansion! Not even bothering to pay the loan.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 24, 2018)

koopasta said:


> Just got the Nooklings snowman and got my final camper expansion! Not even bothering to pay the loan.



Lmao I'm never paying my last loan off


----------



## Breath Mint (Dec 29, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Lmao I'm never paying my last loan off



Yeah there's no real point to it. I paid it off just because and nothing happened at all. It was mildly disappointing even though it was kind of expected. They should really give you something as an incentive for paying off all the loans. On the original AC you'd get a statue for paying off your loans.


----------



## Dracule (Dec 29, 2018)

Breath Mint said:


> Yeah there's no real point to it. I paid it off just because and nothing happened at all. It was mildly disappointing even though it was kind of expected. They should really give you something as an incentive for paying off all the loans. On the original AC you'd get a statue for paying off your loans.



I paid mine off since I had bells to spare for it. I knew you don’t get anything, but it’s kind of whatever (I also wish we got a gift for paying off the entire loan).

~

This week I was finishing the first-half of the garden event and am now just harvesting purple peonies to trade in for prizes. I’ve stocked up on flower food so I can blow through the second-half of the event pretty quickly, haha.


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 1, 2019)

Most recent update has been rearranging my campsite, with new items that I didn't even know I had added. I've been keeping up with crafting amenities and levelling them up to max too, while also inviting more animals to camp. 

Not too impressed by the gardening event. The more flowers I seem to plant, the less of a chance of actually catching a creature. Feels to be a waste of time after the first round or two when my chances of capturing were higher. Still, I need those snowballs and I'm not quitting!

Nearly at the half way mark to receiving those 20 gorgeous leaf tickets


----------



## Mayor Kera (Jan 10, 2019)

My mom got me an iPhone 8, so I can play Pocket Camp now! I have my character all set up and I need to get materials for Isabelle so she can arrange a natural-themed campsite. I need to get some sleep soon, so that's where I'm stopping for now.

Edit: And I'm back on. 8) Any tips/advice would be appreciated!


----------

